

The joy of single sign-on - kennjason
http://www.extremetech.com/computing/97421-the-joy-of-single-sign-on

======
Wilya
Err, this is a joke, right ?

I mean, this guy raises concerns about an hypothetical Facebook/Google
Megacorp controlling everything, and surrendering _all_ your everyday
computing to Microsoft is supposed to be the solution ?

I'd be scared to know my entire life relied on Live.com being up. (same thing
for Google or Facebook, or Apple, or whatever non-local provider).

~~~
mrsebastian
There's a big difference between Facebook and Google running/operating
everything, and Microsoft offering a single sign-on service.

~~~
pan69
Such as?

------
jtchang
Single sign on (or SSO) is hard. The problem is not just fro a technological
standpoint but from a social one. Most people don't really want SSO.

Lots of people want to create different social profiles for different
instances.

Then there is the question of trust. Microsoft is going to be holding the keys
to all your services. Do you really want that?

~~~
mrsebastian
Hrm... who else would you trust with your login credentials? (Who would've
thought that Sony kept passwords in plain text...?)

There's no reason you can't have multiple profiles with a single sign-on. But
yes, SSO does always tie those profiles back to one account.

This is a complicated issue worth discussing though, for sure :)

